# Chopped veggies menu



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Heya guys specially those who prepare veggie mash i wanna ask some menu and tecniques you use to prepare healthy budgie foods

1. If prepared do you freeze them? If yes the day after before serving do you defrost in in microwave?

2. Do you guys prepare good for 1 week or daily?

3. How many hours depending in season if its hot or cold temperature you leave the veggie mash bowl inside the cage? I don't leave veggies hanging for more than 4 hours because i go to work and i don't want to rotting veggies inside they might eat it again and have tummy aches
I wanna introduce them something new and healthy and not only in 1 type of veggie a week. My kids might be bit old but i know i can make them eat it. 

Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not freeze what I chop. I make it every other day so I give half one day and refrigerate the second half for the next day. I finely chop a variety of things, kale, romaine lettuce, I shred carrots and add that to the mix, sometimes I will also add some peas and corn and sometimes mix in some cooked quinoa. Whatever they do not eat after a few hours I throw out. I will also sometimes hang parsley in the cage or some celery for them to munch on. You just have to work with them until you can determine what they like best. I do not offer fruit, I have tried in the past and they are not interested. Too much fruit is not good anyway because of the sugar content.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Cody said:


> I do not freeze what I chop. I make it every other day so I give half one day and refrigerate the second half for the next day. I finely chop a variety of things, kale, romaine lettuce, I shred carrots and add that to the mix, sometimes I will also add some peas and corn and sometimes mix in some cooked quinoa. Whatever they do not eat after a few hours I throw out. I will also sometimes hang parsley in the cage or some celery for them to munch on. You just have to work with them until you can determine what they like best. I do not offer fruit, I have tried in the past and they are not interested. Too much fruit is not good anyway because of the sugar content.


Do you give it to them everyday?

They never liked bananas and apples so i didn't insist much with fruits. I'm giving them chard and they seems to like it. Broccoli and carrots are their favs. But now i want to give mixing almost all their favourites with bit new things. Lately they don't eat seeds much as im reducing the quantity. I don't want them to be more seed junkie even if they have veggies every morning

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, my birds get veggies every day, in addition to seeds and pellets. You indicated that you are reducing the amount of seed that you are giving, how much are you actually feeding them, do they eat pellets at all?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I posted my method here. I froze a bunch of it and just defrost 4-5 days worth in the fridge before I feed it. I did this because while it took a while initially, it saved me from having to do it every day as I don't have that much time each day (college student problems....)


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I usually make fresh daily but when I occasionally freeze chopped veggies, I’ve filled an ice cube tray with them. I then just defrost a cube overnight in the fridge, to use the following day. Katherine’s veggie balls look great.

I’ve also attached pots to the outside of the bird’s cage (so soil out of reach). I place supermarket living herb pots in them and poke a few stems through into the cage. Keeping them watered, they usually last a few weeks.

Bit embarrassed to admit this one, but I also recently noticed that a leaf of romain lettuce clipped to the bars will wilt within a few hours, but if I place the cut end in their shallow dish of bathing water, it’ll last all day (Can’t believe it’s taken me so long to work this out :blush: - no one would place a bunch of flowers in an empty dry vase!)


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

I pick 3 bird friendly veggies on grocery shopping day and chop those up and refrigerate it for the week. Usually it lasts most of the week. I found freezing made thr mix to wet and triggered more hormonal behavior in some of my birds so i switched to hand chopping most things and only doing enough for a week.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Cody said:


> Yes, my birds get veggies every day, in addition to seeds and pellets. You indicated that you are reducing the amount of seed that you are giving, how much are you actually feeding them, do they eat pellets at all?


Im reducing it to from 2 teaspoon to 1 1/2. I really don't want to make them be seed junkie. Also i noticed that they eat less this summer so im introducing more different other than sticking veggie in the cage bars.
They don't like pellets unfortunately. I insisted them for a week and they only ignored it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

JRS said:


> I usually make fresh daily but when I occasionally freeze chopped veggies, I've filled an ice cube tray with them. I then just defrost a cube overnight in the fridge, to use the following day. Katherine's veggie balls look great.
> 
> I've also attached pots to the outside of the bird's cage (so soil out of reach). I place supermarket living herb pots in them and poke a few stems through into the cage. Keeping them watered, they usually last a few weeks.
> 
> Bit embarrassed to admit this one, but I also recently noticed that a leaf of romain lettuce clipped to the bars will wilt within a few hours, but if I place the cut end in their shallow dish of bathing water, it'll last all day (Can't believe it's taken me so long to work this out :blush: - no one would place a bunch of flowers in an empty dry vase!)


That idea was genius. During summer you really can't leave veggies for too long as they rot within an hour or so

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Hunterkat said:


> I posted my method here. I froze a bunch of it and just defrost 4-5 days worth in the fridge before I feed it. I did this because while it took a while initially, it saved me from having to do it every day as I don't have that much time each day (college student problems....)


Wow i will also try this one and will see. Last time i gave them bell pepper with chard and tomato all blended. At first they totally ignored it but curiosity and hunger won over them and they loved it. Now ill try more with different veggies. Thanks for providing me this treasure of an info

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

sdodo said:


> I pick 3 bird friendly veggies on grocery shopping day and chop those up and refrigerate it for the week. Usually it lasts most of the week. I found freezing made thr mix to wet and triggered more hormonal behavior in some of my birds so i switched to hand chopping most things and only doing enough for a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I also tried 3 veggies blended they love it. I will try to freeze some different veggies too next time

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

